# Stock Nissan ECU tuning



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just a couple of dyno plots of a 350Z HR model 2008 year we have Supercharged and remapped the stock Nissan ECU to allow the car to produce safe reliable bhp/torque.

The HR 313bhp motor is a strong engine stock , we have pushed a stock motor to over 550 flywheel bhp.

A stock 350Z 313bhp HR will give around 270bhp at the rear hubs so we can take the transmission loss as 43bhp.

2 sets of figures on the dyno plots , prior to supercharging the we added the de-cats and full Miltek exhaust system and remapped the stock ecu. this produced 290 hub bhp so an estimated flywheel bhp figure was 313bhp which is a good gain from a stock N/A ith just bolt on and a remap of the stock ECU.

We then fitted a Rotorex supercharger,fuel return system and larger Injector dynamic injectors 725cc and harder heat range spark plugs and retuning the stock ecu again. 

The car produced 445bhp at the hubs on our dynpack dyno, so we can say 488bhp estimated at the flywheel using only 10psi of boost.

Car drove very nice and smooth stock clutch still being used, Nissan should of produced a Forced Induction Zed just like this.









By abbeymotorsport at 2012-03-07









By abbeymotorsport at 2012-03-07









By abbeymotorsport at 2012-03-08


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice results on a stock ecu, but how much more (if any) do you think you would gain with a better ecu, no other mods just a remap?

Tib


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am considering some N1 turbos for my UK R34GTR, can you remap the stock ECU to accommodate a small amount of boost increase?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Would you want to change the stock ECU,stock ECU is knock controlled,closed loop fuelling, multi maps via the cruise control switch.

You could spend a lot of money on an after market ECU and not got a lot more gain. Stock ECU are no low end equipment at all I feel thay are in front of a lot of stand alone system.

With the Nissan 370Z we can even remap the variable valve lift system VVEL which is controlled via the stock ECU.

Toni , no afraid we cant remap the 34GTR ECU , it is some to due with the ROM/RAM set up on the 33/34GTR ECU's.
We have had very good results fitting and tuning Link G4 Ecu,s which go in the stock ECU case so you dont 
have any extra wiring or piggy back ECU's.


Mark


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

With regards to the cost of those upgrades and labour on the 350z, what would something like that cost? Pm me if you'd rather! My friend has just bought a 2005 model but reckons it feels a little limp.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

no need to PM , the early car your friend has is fitted with a DE engine that isnt as strong as the later HR and VHR motors, we will only tune the early engines to aorund 400bhp Hub and 340lb/ft of torque and they prefer S/C than Turbo charging as the turbo conversion makes to much torque for the stock rods.

Afraid a conversion isnt cheap your looking @ 8K+, but your friends car with a plenum spacer and remap will feel so much better we gain mid range torque throttle response and a small amount of top end bhp. The Zeds are limited in the 3 lower gears , Nissan slowed the throttle repsonse in 1st/2nd/3rd to make the car drive easier , we remap around this makes he car so much more responsive.

Remap is £402-00 inc vat including before and after dyno plots.

Plenum spacer is £185.69 inc vat.

Wheres your friend based? If he is far away I can supply and tune his car via datalogging and e-tunes if he doesnt want to travel.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That would be best because he lives in glasgow. I'll give him a call right now as he's a bit disappointed with it and is certainly wanting something done to make it more challenging to my car.


Wait a minute, can you do the same data logging thing to my car? R33 gtr with an apexi ecu? My Current tuner is having real problems reading the software. I still have the hks f cons that you tuned in 2005 as well!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah that's a bit of a shame, want to keep the car as standard as possible and not go down the aftermarket ecu route. Might keep standard turbos in that case.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

You wont notice any different once the LINK board it fitted into stock ECU case , we only have to run a small boost pipe to the ECU that can be done real nice and tucked away out of sight.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK perhaps PM me a guideline price on that.


----------

